# I just paid $15 for feeders...



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

I wanted to add some dithers for my cichlid tank, so I picked up some serpae tetras that were on sale, 2 for $5. I figured I'd get 6 and it would make a nice little school. It did, but the pike cichlids and my oscar did not feel the same way. The second the tetras hit the water, they were chased. One of the pikes got one in his mouth, but couldn't take it down. When I went to bed, all 6 were still there and it seemed like the cichlids had given up. When I got up in the morning, there were 0. Bastards. Looks like i'm going to get some silver dollars...


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

... should have asked before you entered them in the water, my pike will take down feeders almost its entire size
what type of pike do you have
how big?


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

5 crenicichla johanna, ranging from about 3" - 5" and i may be adding a couple of c. cincta soon...

the tetras looked a lot bigger at the store! and i was hoping that they would be fast enough to wear the cichlids out, but those pikes are unbelievably fast!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol - dont worry, silver dollers are nice fish


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

the only thing i dont like about silver dollars is that they look so much like rbs... i already have a tank full, so it does me no good!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

well get a differant species of silver doller - some look pretty crazy


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

i've never seen any other silver dollar species... do you have any pictures or links handy? thanks


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

_Metynnis hypsauchen fasciatus_ - striped metynnis 
from here









_Metynnis mola_
from here









_Metynnis maculatus_
from here

here is a handy link - look down to the Metynnis species









there are many more I personally like 








_Myleus rubripinnis luna_









I believe this to be _Myleus rubripinnis rubripinnis_ - redhook

well I think that is enough for now - since I was planning on doing one of these as my fish of the week soon, and also to create a post all about them.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

those are some nice fish.cant wait till there are fish of the week to learn more about them









nick..............


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

well you can always do a website search or make up a post and ask


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Innes said:


> well you can always do a website search or make up a post and ask


 good idea.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

what did you find out?


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

damn, never knew there were so many silver dollars. Nice work innes. So your not just a post whore, lol


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> damn, never knew there were so many silver dollars. Nice work innes. So your not just a post whore, lol


 no, I'm a post whore with a forum


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

I tried silver dollars once...my gt just beat the crap out of them


----------



## BUICKBOY (May 9, 2003)

Make sure the silvers are a good size my pike a CRENICICHILA notopothalmus is extremly fast and his mouth is big enough to get things just about the size of his head.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

more silver doller info here


----------

